
Warning sign: People have stopped paying their mobile home loans - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/warning-sign-people-have-stopped-paying-their-mobile-home-loans/ar-AAvpQec?ffid=gz
======
Bucephalus355
The thing with mobile homes is 1). you can rarely refinance so no getting out
of that sub-prime high-interest loan you’re locked into and 2). for whatever
reason they have dramatically lower resale value so almost impossible to not
be underwater on the loan during a huge chunk of your term.

